# ohio snow carping??



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the forecasters are calling for 1-3 inches of snow on sunday.. anyone still plan on coming out to fish?? i'll be there, i'm thinking..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

3" of snow and fishing  Yep, I'll be there for sure. In fact , the anticipation is killing me.........  ............. ~**~


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey da king....i bet you didn't know that we aren't going to be sitting outside freezing our buns off...  we will be shacking out in our vehicles doood..
isn't this your kind of fishing??


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishin from your vehicle  This reminds me of the days of Paylakin with cwcarper.mind you many years ago  , so what are you saying, you and Bill goin paylakin............  ............. DOOD........ ~**~


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

me?? paylakin'?? neeveeeer doooood..
its at COSI.... i know you ain't comin'..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Man that sounds like a blast, wish I could make it!..heheheh


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I freakin know that DOOOOOD  Been following you guys talkin about going. Hey, side note- Next spring, COSI is going to have relics from the Titanic on display  .I can come up now and really do something  Good luck if you guys go........ THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i thought its already here..swear i heard it on the news at noon..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Titanic exhibit starts in March.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.. i guess nobody will be there this weekend.. i'm still going to tough it out there..


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Patti is going to a birthday party this Sunday so I'll probably be there.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I won't be in much of a shape to be there. LOL. Goin' out Saturday night


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You don't have to be in much shape to sit in your car and watch the snow fall


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't know about just sittin there.. i just got back from there spending about 2hrs on the bank.. results, 1 carp landed and multiple bleeps.. that water is waaaay below 50F..LOL..  at least they are still biting..
not a big fish, but fun none the less.. 
shawn..u comin down here to paaartyyy??


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya crappielookers been trying to get me to go out there and brave the cold with him... look at this message he sent me on AIM!

crappielooker: dood..
crappielooker: i caught a carp this afternoon dood
Esox Obsolete: haha cool where
crappielooker: cosi
Esox Obsolete: how big
crappielooker: at least 50lbs dood


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL..50 minus 45 maybe..
the fish prolly was around 5lbs... give or take a pound or 2..  
all i know is... its a fish..and its worth me freezin my fingers for..  
should be pretty good no matter what..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL......AK your killing me...DOOOOOD!lol

Well i just got back into town, i had to fly out to our plant in DeForest, Wis. on Monday and got home this morning early.
While Shopping with my wife this morning i ran into CW & Gilgirl & kids at our local WallyWorld..glad to see ya again.

Anyway, after shopping(geez) i was unloading the van when i realized that the outside temps was pretty nice...well ya know i had to grab my gear and head to the river....lol

I fished for 3.5 hrs. and landed 6 comons and 4 Buffs...biggest common was 16.9 lbs and biggest buff was around 5-6 lbs.

AK about the water temps, yea well below 50 degrees my man.. hurts your hands when you wash them off!!

I'll be out in the snow for sure this winter, but i found out today that DUCK SEASON starts saturday..geez us.....so my favorite spot might not get hit much, guess i have to find a safer river spot until Feb 1st when DUCK season ends!!!...oh yea and theres a duck blind about 200 yrds from my swim, thats why im going to only fish it on weekdays..but will probably stay away from it for now.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah.... ducks are flyin free here..LOL.. it was a good sign for me to fish today too..pulled in, and see this lady with garbage bags full of bread, was feedin the ducks.. i couldn't get out fast enough to fish....
i was at the wally world today too... twice..  the whole freakin town was there.. it seems.. 
btw.. i am going to start a campaign at another lake.. this one certainly have the looks of an english lake.. and its fairly old too.... loads of bankspace..heck, we could even camp there, i imagine..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Im thinking of making a trip to Lockport and hitting a WWD on the ole Ohio river during my x-mas greak..got 13 days to burn..lol.


Well i did take a few pics. today, so far ive uploaded a small Buff pic.more to come.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

No Ak I distinctly remember you saying "at least 50lbs"


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

after jan.3 i'm game.. thinking about leaving here on the 4th.. unless i'm snowed in..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Below zero wind chills and snow ................. See ya all in March


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

da king..it's nice balmy weather......... for the north pole..  
it maybe cold outside, but inside my van will be warm and toastyyy..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heading out to chum and fish a little..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Ak...im stuck here at work for the next 3 days.....!

Hey monday looks like a good day to be out...low around 9 degrees...burrrrrr...lol

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the fish beat me today.. lost a run, i was by the trash can, of course..  tomorrow is gonna be brutal.. but i rather be out there than stuck in a mall's parking lot. 
Ol' Whiskers's son cameby to say hello today..lol..shock the hell outta me..


----------

